# anyone on here keep tortoises?



## demjor19 (Oct 28, 2007)

i was just checking to see if anyone else kept tortoises? if so what species and do you have any pics?

i will get pics of my sulcata and redfoot as soon as i can.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Would love to see those pics! Sadly, I don't keep any. Only a couple of silly painted turtles, haha. (Things act like they have brain damage most times.)


----------



## phantoms (Dec 11, 2007)

no tortoises, but i have a pair or central american ornate wood turtles, and i have an alligator snapping turtle.


----------



## bigredjeep (Jul 12, 2007)

phantoms said:


> no tortoises, but i have a pair or central american ornate wood turtles, and i have an alligator snapping turtle.


My Gf keeps RES, she wants a tortoise but i dont see the point in getting a animal that will outlive her grandchildren..lol


----------

